# Möchte Firefox 1.5 auf deutsch, aber wie?

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe erfolgreich FF 1.5 kompiliert, aber das Languagepack vom alten FF funktioniert hier nicht. Wie bekomme ich den Feuerfuchs auf deutsch?

```

/etc/make.conf:

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

```

----------

## tuxian

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi

Lade dir das mal runter und installiere es!

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Einfach das deutsche Sprachpaket von dieser Seite installieren: http://www.firefox-browser.de/

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## SvenFischer

@tuxian: Der Link funktioniert nicht.

@s.hase: Danke, ich konnte zwar das Pack installieren, aber wo stelle ich ein, das es auch aktiviert wird? Beim alten FF habe ich noch ein Menü dazu gefunden, nun nicht mehr.

----------

## nic0000

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe erfolgreich FF 1.5 kompiliert, aber das Languagepack vom alten FF funktioniert hier nicht. Wie bekomme ich den Feuerfuchs auf deutsch?
> 
> ```
> ...

 http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung#Firefox_auf_Deutsch

----------

## mr_elch

Entweder über einen Rechtsklick auf das Sprachpaket im "Extension-Verwaltungs-Fenster" und dann auf "aktivieren", oder falls das nicht funktioniert über die "Locale-Switcher" Extension: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=356

Damit bekommst Du im Extras-Menü einen neuen Punkt, wo Du das Sprachpaket auswählen kannst.

----------

## SvenFischer

Der Tipp funktioniert:

Dann gibt man in die Adresszeile "about:config" ein und ändert "general.useragent.locale" auf "de-DE".

Soll jeder Benutzer Firefox standardmäßig auf deutsch verwenden können, ändert man den Inhalt der Datei /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/firefox-l10n.js auf pref("general.useragent.locale", "de-DE");

DAnke für Eure schnelle Hilfe Jungs und Mädels(?)!

----------

## l3u

Ich finde, das ebuild von Firefox sollte den LINGUAS-Flag beachten und die gewünschte Sprache -- sofern vorhanden -- gleich mitinstallieren. Und vielleicht noch den LocaleSwitcher.

----------

## Fibbs

Finde ich auch!

Sogar Debian bietet i18n-de Pakete für Firefox und Thunderbird an... und das will was heißen.

LINGUAS und die automatische Mitinstallation der Sprachpakete wäre Klasse!

Fibbs

----------

## l3u

Hmmm ... so schwer kann das ja eigentlich nicht sein, das ins ebuild mit zu integrieren. Die Sprachpakete für die jeweilige Version liegen ja unter

```
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/[Version]/linux-i686/xpi/[Sprache].xpi
```

Und diese Variablen hat man ja schon:

```
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/${PV}/linux-i686/xpi/${LINGUAS}.xpi
```

Dann müßt man lediglich noch die Erweiterung Systemweit installieren ... geht das Script-mäßig? Da war doch mal was mit

```
firefox -remote
```

wenn ich mich nicht täusche ...

----------

## bladus

Anarchy arbeitet an einem neuen Firefox-ebuild mit language-support, wer will kann es ja mal ausprobieren:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~anarchy/overlay/mozilla-overlay.tar.gz

----------

## borsdel

japp und in der 1.5-r9 dann auch schon drinne. topp  :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## tost

Ich habe es in about:config umgestellt, bekomme aber den Firefox immernoch nicht auf Deutsch !

Ich habe den aktuellen x86 (1.5.0.4)

tost

----------

## nikaya

Ich habe mozilla-firefox-bin gemerged,dort wird das Sprachpaket mitinstalliert (firefox-de-1.5.0.4.xpi)

----------

## think4urs11

 *tost wrote:*   

> Ich habe es in about:config umgestellt, bekomme aber den Firefox immernoch nicht auf Deutsch !
> 
> Ich habe den aktuellen x86 (1.5.0.4)

 

Im Zweifelsfall einfach nochmal neu installieren. Hat bei gerade auch geholfen nach dem Update auf 1.5.0.4 - aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat er das Update fürs Sprachpacket nicht selbst gefunden.

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.4/win32/xpi/de.xpi

----------

## tost

Plötzlich isser Deutsch, obwohl ich nichts getan habe außer mal Windows gebootet um es mal up2date zu halten   :Rolling Eyes: 

Naja ich verstehs nicht aber schön das nun beides wieder in deutscher Sprache ist !

----------

## tost

Er ist nur in deutscher Sprache, wenn ich ihn über Thunderbird starte, andernfalls ist er in englischer Sprache !

----------

## Makido

Bei meinem letzten Firefox-update über die Portage habe ich gleich die Deutsche version bekommen... habe auch die Linguas und Language-Variablen...

Gruß,

Maik

----------

## misterjack

Das ebuild unterstützt das schon seit mozilla-firefox-1.5-r9 (08 Jan 2006). Also nix neues  :Smile: 

----------

